# another question,is it legal to grow coca plants???



## Creepa (Feb 22, 2009)

if i wanted 2 grow sume where would i get them and how would i make coke i need some


----------



## 420ganja420 (Feb 22, 2009)

Here are some faqs you should know before trying to grow it:

1)You NEED a high elevation. Dont expect to grow anything great if you dont have that
2)The germination rate is very low on non fresh seeds. You will be extremely lucky to get a 10/14 germination rate. Normal rate if probably around 6/14
3)Seeds are EXTREMELY expensive. The best deal i saw was $120 for 14 seeds
4)Seeds, cuttings, plant matter, etc are illegal to own in the US
5)The process of extracting the cocaine alkaloid is rather long and boring process. You have a high risk of harming your lungs in the conversion of the paste to the hydrochloride....hell in the entire process of making the paste to having the final product you risk hurting your lungs. Your going to need a hell of a filtration system if you plan on doing it indoors. Most coca farmers (i.e the cartels) have huge plantations in jungles. You will be using things like gasoline and sulfuric acid alot so be careful.

If you are planning on growing coca and making cocaine, i suggest you check out DELETED. They are a trust worthy site that sends out to the states pretty fast. You can also buy Iboga and Khat seeds there.

EDIT:

Deleted the link i gave you. For shift is right. You have problems if you want to grow this and make it your without proper instruction and just because you tried it. You will go bankrupt growing coca and using it. Growing, processing, and extracting is not cheap.


EDIT 2:

Also, keep in mind:

1000 kilos of leaves = 100 kilos of coke
100 kilos of leaves = 10 kilos of coke
10 kilos of leaves = 1 kilo of coke
1 kilo of leaves = 1 pound of coke
1 pound of leaves = 1 ounce of coke
1 ounce of leaves = 10 grams of coke
10 grams of leaves = 1 gram of coke

So in order to get anything worth while you will need an ounce of leaves and that 10 grams of coke wont even cover 1/4 of the materials it takes to grow and process coke.


----------



## Shift (Feb 22, 2009)

Its really funny to see people who just had their first 'bump' the night prior to posting about coke.
If you already want to grow it and make your own, you have problems, severe problems.
You won't be able to make it without a tutor by your side.
It's no where near like growing your own bud.


----------



## SeriousSmoker (Feb 23, 2009)

Shift said:


> Its really funny to see people who just had their first 'bump' the night prior to posting about coke.
> If you already want to grow it and make your own, you have problems, severe problems.
> You won't be able to make it without a tutor by your side.
> It's no where near like growing your own bud.


lol u r a serious loser
who the fuck takes "bumps" of coke
just stfu and leave the kid alone fruit pie, you dont know shit


----------



## Inkslinger118 (Feb 23, 2009)

Creepa said:


> if i wanted 2 grow sume where would i get them and how would i make coke i need some



Dude there is so much that goes into that. And the fact that if you get busted cultivating that. Good God I can't even imagine.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Feb 23, 2009)

Creepa said:


> if i wanted 2 grow sume where would i get them and how would i make coke i need some


 

ahahahaha u krazy boi.......


----------



## 420ganja420 (Feb 23, 2009)

Inkslinger118 said:


> Dude there is so much that goes into that. And the fact that if you get busted cultivating that. Good God I can't even imagine.


what the fuck are you talking about?

Coca and all its other derivatives (cocaine, crack, etc) are currently Schedule II in the US. One could get in far more trouble growing marijuana (which is still wrongfully a Schedule I). There is far less of a punishment for growing coca than compared to marijuana.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 23, 2009)

SeriousSmoker said:


> lol u r a serious loser
> who the fuck takes "bumps" of coke
> just stfu and leave the kid alone fruit pie, you dont know shit


excuse me? i don't think this is really necessary.


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 23, 2009)

i think you should move to columbia or peru........................


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 23, 2009)

i think coke is making you all angry.


----------



## texascollegestudent (Feb 23, 2009)

i hope you get caught trying to make it. junkie


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i think coke is making you all angry.


no way... it makes you REAL happy... that is until you finish the bag.


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 24, 2009)

texascollegestudent said:


> i hope you get caught trying to make it. junkie


i hope you get caught being an idiot.


----------



## SmokeMedprop215 (Feb 24, 2009)

why is everyone so dango mad in this post? ya'll must of run out of the bag i suppose lol coke feins go smoke a dewbie  BONG!


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 24, 2009)

isn't this a pot forum? hmmm maybe...


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 24, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> isn't this a pot forum? hmmm maybe...


yes, but there is a section for everything else thats why its in hallucinatory sustances.


----------



## shepj (Feb 24, 2009)

Creepa said:


> if i wanted 2 grow sume where would i get them and how would i make coke i need some


actually man.. it's not even legal to have the seeds, and the only you can posess the leaves are if they have been decocainized.

The good thing is, they don't stick out (not like growing pot in your front yard), and they look like a lot of other plants. So, you could easily grow them and unless you have a botanist-police neighbor.. you'd be fine.


----------



## Creepa (Feb 27, 2009)

oh no i dont do it,i sell a little,jus was tryna see if there was a cheaper way..........like how u guys grow weed instead of buying it all the time that was all


----------



## b0bdyl4n420 (Feb 27, 2009)

Creepa said:


> oh no i dont do it,i sell a little,jus was tryna see if there was a cheaper way..........like how u guys grow weed instead of buying it all the time that was all


i would bet all the money in the world you dont sell it. even just a little.


----------



## shepj (Feb 27, 2009)

Creepa said:


> oh no i dont do it,i sell a little,jus was tryna see if there was a cheaper way..........like how u guys grow weed instead of buying it all the time that was all


if you're decent at chem, and have patience to grow.. the extraction and purification are not that difficult. It would probably take a little while to break even with the lab ware/chemicals/ and time you'd put into growing coca for the first year or so.. but after that it would boom.


----------



## DookeyNugs408 (Feb 27, 2009)

dont crack heads got there own forums...this is a weed forum so all u crackfaces should find a differnt website to talk about ur coc growin


----------



## aknight3 (Feb 27, 2009)

so much hostility around here, im leaving


----------



## LostInSpace... (Feb 27, 2009)

What is with all the fucking haters on here???????? Jesus christ you'd think this guy is a pedophile looking for his next victim looking at the responses here!!!!!!!! Didn't your mommas ever tell you "if you cant say anything nice then SHUT THE FUCK UP" The OP posted in the right section and if he didnt the mods would have pulled him up for it. You people need to get a life, if the OP wants to grow coke, SO FUCKING WHAT? Your all a bunch of fucking hypocrites.


----------



## DookeyNugs408 (Feb 27, 2009)

shut up foo i clicked on this shit thinkin it was ganna talk about coco soil and this crackheads talkin about how bad he need some cock and askin how to grow it..so check urself cuz ur just a side buster


----------



## MediMaryUser (Feb 27, 2009)

focus on growing a field of bud to make hash and hash oil hahhahahah dope fiend suckas


----------



## MediMaryUser (Feb 27, 2009)

just for you


----------



## shepj (Feb 27, 2009)

DookeyNugs408 said:


> dont crack heads got there own forums...this is a weed forum so all u crackfaces should find a differnt website to talk about ur coc growin


you're in the hallucinatory section of RIU, if you thought this thread was for coco soil, you're an idiot very straightforward answer for you. 

Cocaine HCl is not crack, crack is produced by heating cocaine hcl and adding NaHCO3 (sodium hydrogencarbonate a.k.a sodium bicarbonate a.k.a baking soda) in order to turn the salt form of cocaine into the base (alkaline form) by using a colloiding agent (in this case, baking soda) in order to get crack.

He said he doesn't use cocaine, if you paid attention; cocaine and crack are not the same thing. Get an education in: 
1) how to read so you don't step into the Hallucinatory Substances thinking it's for coco soil
2) how to not be a stereotypical asshole and call people crackheads who have just as valid questions as you may have


----------



## MediMaryUser (Feb 27, 2009)

no respect for coke users here or even for people that want to grow it and cant look up how to do so themselves


----------



## shepj (Feb 27, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> no respect for coke users here or even for people that want to grow it and cant look up how to do so themselves


Maybe you don't have respect for them.. but when you have a question you feel that it is important enough that you ask your peers on here because they have more knowledge of a subject than you do, and it is rude to come in and just bash on the guy because an opinion of one of his habits (in which case he admitted, he doesn't use cocaine). 

A lot of people make stereotypes, hence weed is still illegal, now I don't support people using coke.. but the guy has a legit question, and if you don't like the question.. don't go into the section that permits these questions.


----------



## blayzdon (Feb 27, 2009)

hahahaa that could be!


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow...this is a rough thread 

You can grow coca plants without a high elevation. you just need to mimic the environment of warm sun and cool nights. That's basically what high elevation produces for free...hence why it is commercially grown there. Any greenhouse properly set up can produce ANY plant just aboot (for all you Canucks).

The cost will be prohibitive to simply purchasing it from the street vendors if you intend to make crystal.

The best way would be to grow it and chew the leaves (it's original use)....it's quite stimulating and the cost is negligible beyond producing the plant itself.


out.


----------



## DookeyNugs408 (Feb 27, 2009)

wow ur a loser dawg u just proved it by tryin so damn hard to make ur point ya damn square...L7 weennniieeee peace late


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 27, 2009)

DookeyNugs408 said:


> wow ur a loser dawg u just proved it by tryin so damn hard to make ur point ya damn square...L7 weennniieeee peace late


^ hahahahaah


----------



## shepj (Feb 27, 2009)

DookeyNugs408 said:


> wow ur a loser dawg u just proved it by tryin so damn hard to make ur point ya damn square...L7 weennniieeee peace late


I know that ghetto shit you just spit out on a keyboard from your white ass wasn't directed to me.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 27, 2009)

shepj said:


> Maybe you don't have respect for them.. but when you have a question you feel that it is important enough that you ask your peers on here because they have more knowledge of a subject than you do, and it is rude to come in and just bash on the guy because an opinion of one of his habits (in which case he admitted, he doesn't use cocaine).
> 
> A lot of people make stereotypes, hence weed is still illegal, now I don't support people using coke.. but the guy has a legit question, and if you don't like the question.. don't go into the section that permits these questions.


Well, he must have got a big rep bump from that post because he is L8 now..... I will assist him further. He made a good post.

+rep. Shep. 


out.


----------



## shepj (Feb 27, 2009)

thx for the rep CJ


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 27, 2009)

The guy merely asked a question FFS!!!! 

UW!


out.


----------



## DookeyNugs408 (Feb 27, 2009)

haha whatever i can care less about rep points..i exchange growing tips thats it and damn u fools r squares "he is a L8 now"...."i will assist him further"


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 27, 2009)

Uhhh, no one cares.


out.


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 27, 2009)

dammm smoke some weed and chill out...................


----------



## shepj (Feb 27, 2009)

DookeyNugs408 said:


> haha whatever i can care less about rep points..i exchange growing tips thats it and damn u fools r squares "he is a L8 now"...."i will assist him further"


the point of this is not rep points, you can strip all of my reputation and it won't make a difference to me.

My point in being here, is to spread the knowledge that I know and gratefully accept the knowledge of people who know more than I... that's it. 

"i exchange growing tips thats it and damn u fools r squares"

If you are making stereotypes or reaming on someone for having a simple question (because he wants to improve his knowledge and figured someone could help him on here).. then you are contradicting yourself and worsening his knowledge by discouraging his motivation to ask questions.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 27, 2009)

He was the one that brought up REPS...

But he doesn't care... 

Think his Mom has a single hair which isn't gray?


out.


----------



## 420ganja420 (Feb 27, 2009)

you are all idiots when it comes to coca and cocaine. you guys dont know shit about it. stick to weed and leave the real "drugs" to the people that actually know what they are talking about.

everyone needs to just chill the fuck out and hit the bong or smoke a joint or a blunt


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 27, 2009)

420ganja420 said:


> you are all idiots when it comes to coca and cocaine. you guys dont know shit about it. stick to weed and leave the real "drugs" to the people that actually know what they are talking about.
> 
> everyone needs to just chill the fuck out and hit the bong or smoke a joint or a blunt


i agree with that 100%.....


----------



## shepj (Feb 27, 2009)

420ganja420 said:


> you are all idiots when it comes to coca and cocaine. you guys dont know shit about it. stick to weed and leave the real "drugs" to the people that actually know what they are talking about.
> 
> everyone needs to just chill the fuck out and hit the bong or smoke a joint or a blunt


don't know shit about coke? funny joke.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 27, 2009)

shepj said:


> don't know shit about coke? funny joke.



No NO, HE knows what we do and don't know...... HE knows. HE's the expert on what WE know. 


out.


----------



## DookeyNugs408 (Feb 27, 2009)

fukin fags for real..haha u guys r what i like to call telephone tough guys..u got alot to say over the comp. or phone but if i ever seen u in person u would say "naw that wasnt me that was my lil bro playin around" its coo tho talk shit ill probably never get the pleasure of seeing u in person


----------



## shepj (Feb 27, 2009)

DookeyNugs408 said:


> fukin fags for real..haha u guys r what i like to call telephone tough guys..u got alot to say over the comp. or phone but if i ever seen u in person u would say "naw that wasnt me that was my lil bro playin around" its coo tho talk shit ill probably never get the pleasure of seeing u in person


I've been doing MMA for the passed 5 years... BJJ for 3, competed in Massachusetts and got 3rd my first tournament (adult tournament, I was 16) that was 2 years ago.. I'm going for another belt rank March 14th... did olympic tae kwon do also.. so I hold ranks in chuan'fa, tkd, iaijutsu, vale tudo, brazilian jiu jitsu, aikido.. and have also practiced boxing and american kickboxing.

I think you're full of shit.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Feb 27, 2009)

shepj said:


> I've been doing MMA for the passed 5 years... BJJ for 3, competed in Massachusetts and got 3rd my first tournament (adult tournament, I was 16) that was 2 years ago.. I'm going for another belt rank March 14th... did olympic tae kwon do also.. so I hold ranks in chuan'fa, tkd, iaijutsu, vale tudo, brazilian jiu jitsu, aikido.. and have also practiced boxing and american kickboxing.
> 
> I think you're full of shit.


 
Originally Posted by *DookeyNugs408*  
_fukin fags for real..haha u guys r what i like to call telephone tough guys..u got alot to say over the comp. or phone but if i ever seen u in person u would say "naw that wasnt me that was my lil bro playin around" its coo tho talk shit ill probably never get the pleasure of seeing u in person_




i beleive both of you and why the fuck would you plan on going to prison and why would you have to be in prison to hurt someone you didnt like lol it seems like your more likely to get caught in then on the outs lol ahhahah


----------



## DookeyNugs408 (Feb 27, 2009)

MediMaryUser shut up it says IN PERSON not prison i never get caught..and shepj..haha i got me a 9mili, 44, ar15, 30i6 wit a scope a intica 37 12gauge sawed off shotgun wit a 5pound slide..we all the way nice pistol grips u know..what u know bout that son u got some knowledge on that cutthroat and damn ur 18 get the f outta here ill knock u out with a slap homeboy..i aint no kid im 25 6'3 220 played football and use to kick box..born and raised in the ghetto to..i had to fight foo's growing up i didnt have a choice my big bro made me and i thank him everyday...408 biaatch hissidin on u busters


----------



## shepj (Feb 27, 2009)

Until you're not talking bullshit, and trying to actually contribute to this thread, jus shut the hell up.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 27, 2009)

Uhhh, he's 12.



out.


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 28, 2009)

DookeyNugs408 said:


> MediMaryUser shut up it says IN PERSON not prison i never get caught..and shepj..haha i got me a 9mili, 44, ar15, 30i6 wit a scope a intica 37 12gauge sawed off shotgun wit a 5pound slide..we all the way nice pistol grips u know..what u know bout that son u got some knowledge on that cutthroat and damn ur 18 get the f outta here ill knock u out with a slap homeboy..i aint no kid im 25 6'3 220 played football and use to kick box..born and raised in the ghetto to..i had to fight foo's growing up i didnt have a choice my big bro made me and i thank him everyday...408 biaatch hissidin on u busters


Dude, what a fag. Haven't most influential Psyche doctors said that guns are a penis substitute... so i guess what this guys is saying is that he is fat kid 25 6'5 250 with insecurity issues that uses gun threats to get a point across because of short comings in life and a small member... but seriously man anyone that needs to point out want how bad they gonna beat your ass or how many guns u gonna shoot is a complete and total pussy. Anyone that is real would just keep their mouth shut till game time.
I'm not a big guy and i only have one gun, but i can tell you that if shit hits the fan il fight like a man simple as that. Talk is cheap and that is all this guy is TALK...


----------



## LostInSpace... (Feb 28, 2009)

If your still interested in growing a coca plant I found a website that does seedling in a test-tube!!! Try here- http://www.cocagrowers.org/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=42


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 28, 2009)

LostInSpace... said:


> If your still interested in growing a coca plant I found a website that does seedling in a test-tube!!! Try here- http://www.cocagrowers.org/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=42


this is a dutch company, not sure if they ship to US. if they do let me know.......


----------



## 420ganja420 (Feb 28, 2009)

bring out my RPG-7 on all your asses! lol jk i can only wish. I do have an SVD though. hand guns, shotguns, etc arent my style. If im gonna shoot somebody im gonna be sure i rip off their fucking head when i do it.

Seriously, whats the point in fighting online? Bunch of pussies if you ask me. Probably a bunch of skinny ass white kids here that wont do shit anyway.


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 28, 2009)

420ganja420 said:


> bring out my RPG-7 on all your asses! lol jk i can only wish. I do have an SVD though. hand guns, shotguns, etc arent my style. If im gonna shoot somebody im gonna be sure i rip off their fucking head when i do it.
> 
> Seriously, whats the point in fighting online? Bunch of pussies if you ask me. Probably a bunch of skinny ass white kids here that wont do shit anyway.


why cant they be fat black kids.........


----------



## shepj (Feb 28, 2009)

haha... lol yeah I'm a skinny white kid! You racist fucker!


----------



## LostInSpace... (Feb 28, 2009)

lol the OP shoulda called this the insult thread


----------



## JoeBananas (Feb 28, 2009)

420ganja420 said:


> bring out my RPG-7 on all your asses! lol jk i can only wish. I do have an SVD though. hand guns, shotguns, etc arent my style. If im gonna shoot somebody im gonna be sure i rip off their fucking head when i do it.
> 
> Seriously, whats the point in fighting online? *Bunch of pussies* if you ask me. Probably a bunch of skinny ass white kids here that wont do shit anyway.


We are what we eat, you dick!!!!

lol anyways what are you? A nigger? A spic? A chink? A diaper Head? A ......any others i missed? Obviously not a cracker.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Feb 28, 2009)

JoeBananas said:


> We are what we eat, you dick!!!!
> 
> lol anyways what are you? A nigger? A spic? A chink? A diaper Head? A ......any others i missed? Obviously not a cracker.




lol a nigger .wow big word genius.



and i thought about my posts here and thought they were stupid cuz why should i care about something that dosnt involve me .its like all the marijuana haters out there that would hate me for growing marijuana or smoking it.


----------



## JoeBananas (Feb 28, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> lol a nigger .wow big word genius.
> .


Well its a bigger word than spic or chink, but not Diaper-head. 
You dumb-ass, thats a bigger word than nigger.

What race are you? 
its funny you only took offense to one racial slur but not the others.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Feb 28, 2009)

mixed.look white.


----------



## DookeyNugs408 (Feb 28, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> Dude, what a fag. Haven't most influential Psyche doctors said that guns are a penis substitute... so i guess what this guys is saying is that he is fat kid 25 6'5 250 with insecurity issues that uses gun threats to get a point across because of short comings in life and a small member... but seriously man anyone that needs to point out want how bad they gonna beat your ass or how many guns u gonna shoot is a complete and total pussy. Anyone that is real would just keep their mouth shut till game time.
> I'm not a big guy and i only have one gun, but i can tell you that if shit hits the fan il fight like a man simple as that. Talk is cheap and that is all this guy is TALK...


bitch..ur defending these squares man where u from?? please say the bay area and we can have a lil conversation in person u can see if im real or not and maybe met my 5pound slide nigga see if im bout my shit..ma fuka im no punk ill beat ur ass before i cap u, and i dont kill i just inflict pain..torture ma fuka's


----------



## JoeBananas (Feb 28, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> mixed.look white.


Mixed what?


----------



## shepj (Feb 28, 2009)

DookeyNugs408 said:


> bitch..ur defending these squares man where u from?? please say the bay area and we can have a lil conversation in person u can see if im real or not and maybe met my 5pound slide nigga see if im bout my shit..ma fuka im no punk ill beat ur ass before i cap u, and i dont kill i just inflict pain..torture ma fuka's


lol I'm not even high and that shit was hilarious. Join up with dane cook ur a riot!


----------



## MediMaryUser (Feb 28, 2009)

JoeBananas said:


> Well its a bigger word than spic or chink, but not Diaper-head.
> You dumb-ass, thats a bigger word than nigger.
> 
> What race are you?
> its funny you only took offense to one racial slur but not the others.






what race are you hahaha inbreed


----------



## MediMaryUser (Feb 28, 2009)

im 75% white and 25 hispanic


----------



## DookeyNugs408 (Feb 28, 2009)

LostInSpace... said:


> lol the OP shoulda called this the insult thread


i know huh fukin bs.. i was like wtf when i clicked on this website and a crackhead wanted to learn how to grow coc cuz he "needed it" so i told him to create a coc forum..and what do u know sum square put his cape on..thats how almost everybody in here is i noticed..side busters trying to argue over bs


----------



## JoeBananas (Feb 28, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> what race are you hahaha inbreed



LMFAO yes my race is inbreed!!! you fucking idiot. LOL inbreed, A race LOL!!!! 

Well then your race is Chicken shit.


----------



## DookeyNugs408 (Feb 28, 2009)

i would love to bitch slap shepj to by the way everybody..put on ur cape ffffaagggoootttt go save a hoe or in ur case a crackhead


----------



## MediMaryUser (Feb 28, 2009)

lol im chicken shit im chicken shit im chicken shit. you know what i mean haha i mean i dont care what race you are but your dad and mom are bro and sis


----------



## JoeBananas (Feb 28, 2009)

DookeyNugs408 said:


> i would love to bitch slap shepj to by the way everybody..put on ur cape ffffaagggoootttt go save a hoe or in ur case a crackhead


LOL killer name ShitNugs408


----------



## shepj (Feb 28, 2009)

jesus christ guys.. this is bullshit. 

dookey just shut the fuck up man..


----------



## JoeBananas (Feb 28, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> lol im chicken shit im chicken shit im chicken shit. you know what i mean haha i mean i dont care what race you are but your dad and mom are bro and sis


Yeah Chicken shit, you did say you were mixed right? 

You still dont understand the humor in you calling inbreed a race yet? Perhaps you are inbreed, you obviously have a learning disability.

Makes sense, people usually project their dislike for themselves outward onto other people. Sorry you are inbreed.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Feb 28, 2009)

JoeBananas said:


> Yeah Chicken shit, you did say you were mixed right?
> 
> You still dont understand the humor in you calling inbreed a race yet? Perhaps you are inbreed, you obviously have a learning disability.
> 
> Makes sense, people usually project their dislike for themselves outward onto other people. Sorry you are inbreed.




fuck you your a bitch whatever race you are it dosnt matter. im simply saying that your inbreed i dont care what reace lol. and i know at first i called your great race inbreed lol which dosnt make sense but then i said lol im chicken shit im chicken shit im chicken shit. you know what i mean haha i mean i dont care what race you are but your dad and mom are bro and sis.

basically i wanted to know what super race you are and at the same time say fuck you your inbreed whatever race you are


----------



## DookeyNugs408 (Feb 28, 2009)

JoeBananas said:


> LOL killer name ShitNugs408



c what i mean..sum bs..i never even said a word to this foo stupid races bitch..go to jail and talk like that g..get fucked up real quick shit come to my house n say that n the same shit would happen.. but ya im done bs-ing wit u losers i dont like talking shit i like to fight tho


----------



## DookeyNugs408 (Feb 28, 2009)

shepj said:


> jesus christ guys.. this is bullshit.
> 
> dookey just shut the fuck up man..



u shut up lil bitch


----------



## MediMaryUser (Feb 28, 2009)

looks like shep j and joe bannanas are up to no good now lol


 shepj 
Stoner
*Stoner*




* Join Date: Mar 2008
Location: New England - USA
 Posts: 993 































 
*​ 

permalink
 Quote:
Originally Posted by *JoeBananas*  
_Ummmm you didn't have 2c-e. 4-5hrs is half as long as a 2c-e trip. I had about 10ramgs of it 2yrs ago and dosed a few hundred people so I know this chem well. Actually I am just getting rid of the last of the 5g I got 6 months ago....with the DOC i bought._

Joe.. I'll gladly remove the 2c-e from you. lol.. I think I am sitting on a DOx right now.. my friend says it's acid, but he says everything psychedelic is acid.. that and the liquid fluoresced yellow.. not the good ol' traditonal blue. 
   
shepj View Public Profile Send a private message to shepj Find all posts by shepj Add shepj to Your Contacts vBExperience
Points: 3,179, Level: 8












Level up: 9%, 471 Points needed












Activity: 43%











 vBExperience Ranking 
#*7*   




03-01-2009, 06:08 AM 
 JoeBananas 
Ganja Smoker
*Pot Head*




* Join Date: Dec 2008
 Posts: 342 































 
*​ 

permalink
 Edit your post then shoot me an email.


----------



## JoeBananas (Feb 28, 2009)

DookeyNugs408 said:


> c what i mean..sum bs..i never even said a word to this foo stupid races bitch..go to jail and talk like that g..get fucked up real quick shit come to my house n say that n the same shit would happen.. but ya im done bs-ing wit u losers i dont like talking shit i like to fight tho


......dude that shits so funny I had to show my girlfriend. How can you get pissed off cause you named yourself shitnugs? lol. fucking funny stuff man.


----------



## JoeBananas (Feb 28, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> looks like shep j and joe bannanas are up to no good now lol


Glad to see your true colors. Fuckin rat. Some one pisses you off and you try to get them in trouble. Fuckin snitch.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Feb 28, 2009)

JoeBananas said:


> Glad to see your true colors. Fuckin rat. Some one pisses you off and you try to get them in trouble. Fuckin snitch.




how am i trying to get you in trouble?




people these days just dont make sense,including myself sometimes .


----------



## JoeBananas (Feb 28, 2009)

Too late bitch we already saw your post. Fucking tattle tale.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Feb 28, 2009)

JoeBananas said:


> Too late bitch we already saw your post. Fucking tattle tale.




there it goes again people not making sense.


i didnt report anyone and dont plan to.

just a little copy and pasting which isnt against the rules. i think trading is against the rules though.


----------



## shepj (Feb 28, 2009)

One is only expected to argue on this site? Or is a little joking not accepted anymore? Wow.. get the dick out of your ass man.


----------



## 420ganja420 (Mar 1, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> why cant they be fat black kids.........


touche. At least if they was black they would have some cred. They probably some lanky ass crackers that act black though



shepj said:


> haha... lol yeah I'm a skinny white kid! You racist fucker!


shut it cracker ass bitch before i beat the livin hell out of ya skin-head ass. (now thats racist)



Banana Fucker a.k.a JoeBananas said:


> We are what we eat, you dick!!!!
> 
> lol anyways what are you? A nigger? A spic? A chink? A diaper Head? A ......any others i missed? Obviously not a cracker.


for one i aint a "nigger" im a nigga get it straight banana fucker. And i must be a pussy cause i eat pussy huh? Well at least i aint like you, all lonely and shit wackin it off to porn and girls you will never get cryin at night cause nobody wants you cause your ass is all ugly and pathetic. Bitches like you make me sick.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 1, 2009)

hahahaha last time i checked this thread was about growing coca plants...


----------



## JoeBananas (Mar 1, 2009)

420ganja420 said:


> touche. At least if they was black they would have some cred. They probably some lanky ass crackers that act black though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha someone got sum sand in their vagina.

I am glad I could get under your skin. 

It looks as though you are on of those Uneducated Angry black Men. You get mad because you do not understand how to express your self appropriately and it makes you feel threatened. Out of fear you act out in a malicious way to try and gain a dominate role through 'barking the loudest'. Well this may work amongst people in your neighborhood, but I come from an area with higher education standards.

You are such a fucking stereotype it makes me sick. Go watch some more television to validate your actions to yourself.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 1, 2009)

What time does the short bus arrive? I can see a line has formed.... 


out.


----------



## 420ganja420 (Mar 1, 2009)

JoeBananas said:


> Ha ha someone got sum sand in their vagina.
> 
> I am glad I could get under your skin.
> 
> ...


lol you aint gettin under my skin. I was just trying to fulfill your cracker ass fantasies by playing the role of "the uneducated angry black man" while in real life, im not only more educated than you but im more than likely going to do better than you will ever do.

So you can "think" that your all fine and dandy but keep your psychosomatic and pathetic deluded fantasies that you try to proclaim as real to yourself cause your only making yourself look like an even bigger idiot then you already are.

-Peace out banana fucker


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 1, 2009)

That was a run on sentence.


out.


----------



## shepj (Mar 1, 2009)

i wish I had a ban button..


----------



## JoeBananas (Mar 1, 2009)

420ganja420 said:


> lol you aint gettin under my skin. I was just trying to fulfill your cracker ass fantasies by playing the role of "the uneducated angry black man" while in real life, im not only more educated than you but im more than likely going to do better than you will ever do.
> 
> So you can "think" that your all fine and dandy but keep your psychosomatic and pathetic deluded fantasies that you try to proclaim as real to yourself cause your only making yourself look like an even bigger idiot then you already are.
> 
> -Peace out banana fucker


So much blind Hatred. Do not be angry because your life cannot live up to a music video's ideals. 
Its not your fault do not worry. 
No, I never wished you to be a stereo type you just volunteered to be one.

Love and compassion Mr. Angry Black Man.
Will you ever be the happy friendly black man?


----------



## Charfizcool (Mar 3, 2009)

JoeBananas said:


> So much blind Hatred. Do not be angry because your life cannot live up to a music video's ideals.
> Its not your fault do not worry.
> No, I never wished you to be a stereo type you just volunteered to be one.
> 
> ...


Why does he have to black? Well...nvm lol...stupid...but damn everyone should just be green! Seriously though it'd be so much easier...I'm green as fuck! But damn Mr.Banana you seem racist as shhiiittttt, six deuce to tha tre stuntin on glass!... Is it weird to make myself laugh?


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 3, 2009)

Heck I just figured statistically 75% of the posters were Asian. 


out.


----------



## 2cimdma (Mar 3, 2009)

You can get seeds a cocaricky.com. I just got some they were 120 for 14. I figured fuck it Im growing weed, poppies and why not alittle coke.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 4, 2009)

2cimdma said:


> You can get seeds a cocaricky.com. I just got some they were 120 for 14. I figured fuck it Im growing weed, poppies and why not alittle coke.


u still waiting for them?


----------



## shepj (Mar 4, 2009)

if those come through, you should let me know. lol.


----------



## JoeBananas (Mar 4, 2009)

Charfizcool said:


> But damn Mr.Banana you seem racist as shhiiittttt,


How do you figure? 
I never called anyone a racial slur. 
I was called a 'cracker' multiple times.

Why do you not tell the people posting the term 'cracker' racist? Or is that ok in your book?

Is this the double standard we live in today? It is ok to be racist to white people but do not even come close to it with any other race.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 5, 2009)

Besides that it's truly pronounced CrackAH. dang yankees can screw up just about anything...


out.


----------



## haloman420 (Aug 17, 2009)

Cracker is a term for anyone born in the state of Florida Kinda like northerners being yanks.


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 17, 2009)

And all this time, I thought I was a box of caramel popcorn.


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 17, 2009)

cracker cause we crack that whip on yo back fool..


----------



## shepj (Aug 17, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> cracker cause we crack that whip on yo back fool..





haloman420 said:


> Cracker is a term for anyone born in the state of Florida Kinda like northerners being yanks.



Both r correct.


----------



## thehairyllama (Aug 17, 2009)

LMAO the first one was hilarious.


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Aug 17, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> no respect for coke users here or even for people that want to grow it and cant look up how to do so themselves



And I have no respect for you lazy ass dope smokers.


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Aug 17, 2009)

DookeyNugs408 said:


> c what i mean..sum bs..i never even said a word to this foo stupid races bitch..go to jail and talk like that g..get fucked up real quick shit come to my house n say that n the same shit would happen.. but ya im done bs-ing wit u losers i dont like talking shit i like to fight tho



How did you guys in the ghetto afford a computer, Let alone internet? 


Do yo steal it wit yo mak milli dawg?

Or you just list lose guns off while listening to some little Wayne?


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 17, 2009)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> And I have no respect for you lazy ass dope smokers.





hey now come on... not all of us are lazy.


----------



## tat2d420 (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow, Start talking about cocaine and all of a sudden race is an issue... No wonder THAT shit is illegal. I'm goin back to the pothead forums where it's safe.lol


----------



## thehairyllama (Aug 17, 2009)

Tat you can stay in the other section thanks. 
I laugh at E-Gangstas, its amusing so keep it comming. 
And what is wrong with coke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???? Just wondering?


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 17, 2009)

thehairyllama speaks the truth...


----------



## tat2d420 (Aug 17, 2009)

Didn't say anything was wrong with it but it does seem to bring out the wanna be gangstas.


----------



## thehairyllama (Aug 17, 2009)

Thats more towards people who brag about Doing/selling coke IMO. If responsibly done coke is an amazing drug. I frown apon addiction. EVEN being addicted to cigs like myself =\. Frustrating! 

I feel all drugs can be done responsibly and not obtain an addiction.


----------



## tat2d420 (Aug 17, 2009)

thehairyllama said:


> Thats more towards people who brag about Doing/selling coke IMO. If responsibly done coke is an amazing drug. I frown apon addiction. EVEN being addicted to cigs like myself =\. Frustrating!
> 
> I feel all drugs can be done responsibly and not obtain an addiction.


Now that I can agree with! And the cigs got me too


----------



## thehairyllama (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah its a shame..And I dont want to blame the stress in my life for the reason I stopped tring to quit. LMAO! But im just not ready, not yet.


----------



## tat2d420 (Aug 17, 2009)

I stopped trying to quit because everytime I try, I end up smoking more.LOL


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 17, 2009)

Cocaine is one of the gateways into homosexuality.


----------



## 420ganja420 (Aug 17, 2009)

Nothing to do with the topic
Old thread
Uselsss

Fuckin haloman420 bumped this 5 month old thread.....


CLOSED


EDIT:

Wait, I'm not a moderator.....*falls over from intoxication*


EDIT 2:


CrackerJax said:


> Cocaine is one of the gateways into homosexuality.


Ha, that and poppers.



Seriously though, I'm wrecked but can focus, it is like "wow man!"


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 17, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i think coke is making you all angry.


like fdd said lmao coke is makin you guys angry lmao

dude just buy it but know your dealer you never know what the fuck its cut with believe me !!! i have seen some fucked up shit with my own two eyes and thats a dirty world right there thats why i got out of that biz

edit:
ps.. those cigs are the devil lmao had me since i was 13 lamo


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't have any problem with mainly marijuana growin' members who stick to the marijuana sections comin' in here. They want our help when they explore these drugs, but then they randomly come in here yellin' "Cokes shit! Stick to green man! That shit ruins your life!" etc When they haven't a clue what they're talking about cause they've never even tried it themselves!!! Just my two bits


----------



## maurice*del*taco (Aug 17, 2009)

you'd prolly go blind after snorting your home grown coke .. leave it to the pros man


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 17, 2009)

im Dr.Rockso and i do co- co- co- caaaiiinnee!


----------



## thehairyllama (Aug 17, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Cocaine is one of the gateways into homosexuality.


Seems you know a lot on these type of situations.


----------



## thehairyllama (Aug 17, 2009)

Playing With PEA's said:


> I don't have any problem with mainly marijuana growin' members who stick to the marijuana sections comin' in here. They want our help when they explore these drugs, but then they randomly come in here yellin' "Cokes shit! Stick to green man! That shit ruins your life!" etc When they haven't a clue what they're talking about cause they've never even tried it themselves!!! Just my two bits


For real...


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 17, 2009)

thehairyllama said:


> Seems you know a lot on these type of situations.


hahah he set himself up for that one.


----------



## thehairyllama (Aug 17, 2009)

Indubitably haha =D


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes, I set myself up waiting for the first sophomoric fella to come along. Congrats!


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 18, 2009)

hey CJ no need to call me a conceited and overconfident of knowledge but poorly informed and immature person. i was just messin around man, sorry if i offended you.


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 18, 2009)

I wasn't offended.....just keepin it going...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Aug 18, 2009)

i cant believe i just read that. that one guy must be buddies with mysticlown150...hes that gangster.


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 18, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> i cant believe i just read that. that one guy must be buddies with mysticlown150...hes that gangster.




haha yea mystic is a real gangster. dont fuck with him or youll get a cap in yo ass.


----------



## shepj (Aug 18, 2009)

thehairyllama said:


> Seems you know a lot on these type of situations.


+rep! that was primo!


----------



## thehairyllama (Aug 18, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Yes, I set myself up waiting for the first sophomoric fella to come along. Congrats!


Sorry to offend you. LMAO


Oh and thanks Shep. It was. LMAO.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Aug 18, 2009)

Last 5 Posters - 

because were all so easily offended here, huh?


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 19, 2009)

...lmao...


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 19, 2009)

So this blind man walks into a telephone pole......... no surprise there.


----------



## wzdom (Aug 20, 2010)

is it legal or not to grow coca?? i seen like 5 web sites that sell it. and is it legal to get unsterilized hemp seeds?


----------



## Michael Phelps (Aug 21, 2010)

DookeyNugs408 said:


> MediMaryUser shut up it says IN PERSON not prison i never get caught..and shepj..haha i got me a 9mili, 44, ar15, 30i6 wit a scope a intica 37 12gauge sawed off shotgun wit a 5pound slide..s


Haha have fun going to prison when they catch you with that sawed off shot gun... Your hella hard Dookey... Damn got me shakin in my boots..


----------



## morfin56 (Aug 21, 2010)

i had to read the whole thing, just so interesting hahah.
shep i didn't think you were the mma type of dude.
wow. lot of arguing in this thread.


----------



## neohippy (Aug 22, 2010)

Hate to be the third one to bump a dead thread...

But it was 14 pages of entertainment


----------



## progenitor04 (Jul 8, 2012)

i jus wanna grow it to eat the leaves


----------



## BDog76 (Apr 2, 2013)

SeriousSmoker said:


> lol u r a serious loser
> who the fuck takes "bumps" of coke
> just stfu and leave the kid alone fruit pie, you dont know shit


Seriously man...Leave the kid to his own desires & STFUYL!!!!!! For 1, I happen to know of a grower of said product north of LA, and he does have finished product that is out of this world. Small scale operation but amazing fluff when ones in the mood for that substance. Stop being a hater


----------



## thechemist513 (Jun 19, 2013)

every onezs a pussy lol drugs and chems til the end


----------



## millmaster (Feb 17, 2016)

420ganja420 said:


> Here are some faqs you should know before trying to grow it:
> 
> 1)You NEED a high elevation. Dont expect to grow anything great if you dont have that
> 2)The germination rate is very low on non fresh seeds. You will be extremely lucky to get a 10/14 germination rate. Normal rate if probably around 6/14
> ...


you have that system way out of what it really is a 500 hundred of the plants alone if you are lucky and i mean very lucky you might get a half a pound only like 3% of the leaf is what is used in cocaine but you are right about the process and what it takes and the fact that your probably gonna die from fumes also the plant has a very long grow life it takes sometimes up to 2 years usually 1 and a half ranging to 2 years


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 5, 2016)

I've been wanting to grow poppy and coca..

It's actually super easy to process the coke and get something alit better than you could buy


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2017)

SeriousSmoker said:


> lol u r a serious loser
> who the fuck takes "bumps" of coke
> just stfu and leave the kid alone fruit pie, you dont know shit


Who the fuck brags about doing more than bumps you fucking addict? This is why drugs are illegal, bc ignorant shits like you abuse them like an idiot and be blatantly stupid like you are now and get caught. I'm not saying 5hus is wrong, I do Lucy, Molls, K, Blow, etc. But when you sit here and act like you're better bc you don't do "bumps" then you're a fucking junkie or a child who THINKS he knows something about cocaine.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 30, 2017)

Of course it's illegal to grow Coca. Soldiers trek Colombia and.. Venezuela, is it? To destroy the plants.


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 30, 2017)

They popped up on ebay recently, but for 45$ a pop. So nah. Could be fed anyway


----------



## topher73 (Aug 19, 2017)

shepj said:


> Maybe you don't have respect for them.. but when you have a question you feel that it is important enough that you ask your peers on here because they have more knowledge of a subject than you do, and it is rude to come in and just bash on the guy because an opinion of one of his habits (in which case he admitted, he doesn't use cocaine).
> 
> A lot of people make stereotypes, hence weed is still illegal, now I don't support people using coke.. but the guy has a legit question, and if you don't like the question.. don't go into the section that permits these questions.


Dude you are on point. Plus it is a plant. I guess some people can't read. It is funny to me because I think all plants should be legal and for people who grow bud and then talk shit about other plant's is no different than weed being treated as a demon drug. I think Donkey thinks all plants except weed should be legal which is hypocritical as hell. I see nothing wrong with growing coca plants as you can chew the leaves as a stimulant, mushrooms, or any thing natural. Most people don't realize how many pills are not derived from a plant, but they see no problem taking them/xanax. Like you said Hypocrites. I also think people who don't like the subject matter should go else where and stop being rude and brush up on their reading skills.


----------



## topher73 (Aug 19, 2017)

DookeyNugs408 said:


> wow ur a loser dawg u just proved it by tryin so damn hard to make ur point ya damn square...L7 weennniieeee peace late


He did make a good point and you should work on your reading and vocabulary as you can't read the thread title. Maybe you should get hooked on phonics and cut back on the chronic"DAWG" LOL. How are you exchaging grow tips in this thread with name calling and arguing? I would pass on any advice from you. I am sure you know it all and would insult and belittle the person asking the question to make yourself feel superior. For all we know you grow garbage. It is also apparent you do care about rep on here or you wouldn't have brought it up in your insult of "L7 weennniieeee ". Your life must be miserable.


----------

